# Official Chicago @ Houston, Friday February 6, 2004, 7:30 pm cst. Ch.51,WCIU, NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rockets are 14-7 at home.


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

houston 97
chicago 89

eddy 26
jamal 25


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Houston 97
Chicago 90

Yao scores 23
EC has 9 points and 3 rebounds


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Rockets 90
Bulls 80

Yao 25, 15


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Go Rockets! 

Rockets - 92
Bulls - 76

Francis 19, 6, 6


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

Bulls 92
rockets 88


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Rockets 91

Bulls 86


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Glad we got the win against Utah, but I'm not counting on 2 in a row.








95








86


----------



## RugbyBull (Jan 28, 2004)

Bulls 82
Rockets 90


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

this is a hard one could go either way..

Bulls 97
Rockets90


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Rockets 104
bulls-89

highly unlikely we win 2 on the road in teh west. conf.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Astros 98
Cubs 91

Yao and Eddy should be fun to watch


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

93








106


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Undefeated in February!!!! (Well. Except for the sonics game. And maybe against the pacers and kings)

Pass me the Kool-Aid! Ribs be damned!

Bulls 93
Rockets 89


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Rockets 95
Bulls 85

Francis with 25


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls 97
rockets 95

JC with 21 pts
EC with 30 pts
TC with 12 rps
KH with 12 pts
Erob w/ 14 pts


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Rocket 90
Bull 80


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Rockets 103
Bulls 96


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Rckets 94
Bulls 88


EC 24


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rockets 92
Bulls 80

Yao: 20 pts 9 rebs
Francis, Mobley, JJ: Lots of shots, low shooting % :sigh:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Rockets 88
Bulls 80

Crawford 19
Yao 24


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Rockets 96
Bulls 86


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

Rockets 86

Bulls 91

Curry - 30


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rockets have lost four of the last five games. 

Two of those games were at home. they average 87 pts but allow 84. 

I hope bulls win, but I don't see it. Should be fun seeing ming and cato match up against Curry and Chandler. 

Rockets 84 bulls 79. 

Rockets are 15-7 at home.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

The strategy of going against the pack continues!

Bulls 99
Rockets 94

And now may I be the first to wish a quick death to the pictures instead of team names trend. It was funny the first few times TB#1 did it, now it has gotten played out.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i say curry eats ming's lunch and the bulls win

89-82

curry high scorer 24


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I would nab the Bulls in this one if it were in Chicago, but the Rockets have a pretty solid track record at home.

Rockets 85
Bulls 79


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Rockets win

Rockets 90
Bulls 87

Yao has a triple double
EC has 15 points


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Im going with DC and Andras in this one. There will be a time to go against them. This isnt it

Houston 86
Chicago 82

This is a great test for us. Houston is a solid team. This will be a test for our young backcourt against one of the best backcourts in the NBA. This is also a great test for Curry. He has dominated against some smaller teams recently but now he has Yao and Cato. I think the show continues for him

Curry with 21 pts
Francis with 29

Chandler continues to find his game with 8 bds in 22 minutes


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

I've been right in my last two predictions of how our players would fair, though we lost the Sonics game, I was dead on about our players. So I predict another blockbuster game by Curry and JCraw, another big game from Hinrich and a huge game for Tyson, whose fire is not going unnoticed by the players and the fans.

Bulls 92
Rockets 87


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

86









76

Leading Scorers:









19









17


----------



## slluB (Apr 25, 2003)

rockets 89
bulls 82


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Rockets 91
Bulls 87


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Rockets 93
Bulls 87


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

111


vs.










103

(Bulls win)


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

High scorers=










24











28


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

Bulls 92
Rockets 78


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

bulls 103
rockets 98


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Houston: 106.
Bulls: 95.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

optimism..it's all about optimism.


Bulls 97
Rockets 91


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rockets 103
Bulls 93


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Rocks 97
Bulls 90

Hinrich 25


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Just a hunch. Look for Tyson to guard Yao mostly when he is in the game with Curry over on Taylor or Cato.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Hmmm..the Bulls could win this one. But since I am going for the ribs again I think I have to pick Houston in this one.

Rockets -110
Bulls-89


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

maybe they finally got some momentum and got the taste of winning. I'm being optimistic

Bulls 96
Rockets 93


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm surprised by how high the score predictions are. Houston averages and allows among the lowest points in the league. I can't see them breaking 100, just because of the way they play.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Rockets 98
Bulls 93


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rockets 89

Bulls 85

I hope I'm wrong and Eddy blows up on Yao. :grinning: 

their FG% defense is the best in the league.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Turned the corner?

Bulls - 92
Rocks - 89

Jamal w/24 pts.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Rocket -- 85
The Bull -- 75


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Bulls will lose

Rocket 100
Bulls 80


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Leading Scorers:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL The Rockets marketing team's gotta do something about those ads.... 
wow 50 posts for the pregame already, I got like 5 posts the last time I posted a thread for a Rockets game 1 day AFTER the game. Kudos to you Bulls fans, and shame to the Rockets fans.... :frenchy:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

oops posted twice, delete pls


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Bulls have looked good the last three games but they still only won one of those. Rockets have quite a bit of options on offense, the most dangerous being Franchise

Bulls- 86
Rockets- 92

HI Bull- 31 for Curry, torches Yao (going out on a limb there)

HI Rocket- 28 from Francis


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Bulls 75
Rockets 80


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

If Curry keeps getting 20-10s, this is going to get a lot harder

Rockets 89 Bulls 85


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Rockets 88
Bulls 83


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Rockets 90
Bulls 79


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That's a BAD ticky-tack call on Eddy.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OMG EDDY CURRY WITH A NASTY FACIAL ON MING!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Love Bulls' energy in this first qtr so far.

Eddy looks GREAT.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Well Curry is already setting the tone...

He keeps this up the rest of the season, we're going to be a much better team...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

houston anncrs about eddy: "Uh oh" :laugh: 


eddy curry announcing his presence WITH AUTHORITY.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a BS call again on EC. He'll have to sit down now with 2 PF :upset: 

I've noticed Kirk's playing that "lets ignore JC" offense again


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> What a BS call again on EC. He'll have to sit down now with 2 PF :upset:
> 
> I've noticed Kirk's playing that "lets ignore JC" offense again


lets ignore JC?
.......paranoia strikes deep


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> 
> lets ignore JC?
> .......paranoia strikes deep


It's pretty common knowledge that Kirk doesn't go to JC's side often and pass the ball...

It's far from "paranoia".

Read some of the game threads throughout the year and more than one person has made that comment.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gotta love the way the Bulls r hustling in this one.

TC already making a difference on the boards.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

Krik hinrich is racist!!!







 :laugh:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> It's pretty common knowledge that Kirk doesn't go to JC's side often and pass the ball...
> 
> It's far from "paranoia".
> ...


Yea, I've noticed it as well. I think if its purposely, its something Skiles has told him to do just get everyone involved. I really really doubt Hinrich has some kind of vendetta against JC, JC has had nothing but good things to say about Kirk. Saying they play well together etc.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> It's pretty common knowledge that Kirk doesn't go to JC's side often and pass the ball...
> ...


i see that that common knowledge to some, is not accurate, just strange persecution complex.

Your hour is up, pay the secretary


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> 
> Your hour is up, pay the secretary


Ya, ok?

I didn't get this, but whatever it was, it wasn't very funny..

Enjoy the game...


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Can we focus on the game , please !


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Shot selection has been garbage since Kirk sat down.

They finished the quarter on a 10-0 run.

Bulls 23
Rockets 26


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Are we trying to set some kind of record for illegal defenses in a quarter?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Where is the Scottie ?


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

ok hinrich goes out and houston on 10 to 0 run. Now for my usual statements. Mobey kicking JC asss again. Fun how the other teams SG's always have great 1st quarters. Ok so lets hear it about how JC defensive is much improved. He is still the worst defensive SG in the NBA, period.

david


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> Where is the Scottie ?


Yeah, no more of Rick Brunson at point PLS.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

what does Gumby do, save Yao for the end of halves?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh no....Dupree in. This guy has no business being in the nba. Where the f*** is Pip?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm confused...

I don't know what to think...

Would I really rather have Dooling out there in place of Brunson?

He does play pretty good D....

Actually won a game for us by blocking a supposed easy GW layup against the Lake show...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Oh no....Dupree in. This guy has no business being in the nba. Where the f*** is Pip?


I loved the threads, Dupree should be starting SF...


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

man we miss old man Gill


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Curry with 3 fouls early in the second, that is a way to reduce your minutes.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Eddy not rising to this ocasion:no:
another foul out?


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Too bad skiles does not like Fizer, but Dupree's best game was his first game and it has been downhill since. Fizer the forgotten man sit alone on the bench.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Y did Skiles take E-Rob out after he hit a couple of jumpers? Aside from Hinrich, nobody is even a threat on the court now(unless he's subbing JC in).


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

We are not rebounding aggressively !

Damn referees did it again, they are making "our live miserable" !


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> He is still the worst defensive SG in the NBA, period.
> 
> david


Strong words from David.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

PLEASE take Dupree OUT. Y is E-Rob NOT on the court? Skiles really puzzles me sometimes.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

yes, i think you have to play what you have. We know what Skiles is doing, but it is frustrating to watch. disappointing E Rob situation


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk's flat out carrying us tonight. He's doing everything!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> It's pretty common knowledge that Kirk doesn't go to JC's side often and pass the ball...
> ...


Maybe.....just maybe....this is what Kirk is supposed to do!!!!

Novel idea, I know.

Ever think that the most simple pass to Jamal might be the easiest to defend?

Novel thought, I know.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hinrich 13 pts 5 assist and no to's


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Man the ref's are totaly fing us tonight. Hinrich was knocked to the ground on the lay up and no call.

david


----------



## shoprite (Dec 18, 2002)

Francis has to be one of the worst defensive PGs in the league.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

OMG! technical on THE BENCH!!

hinrich rules.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes we should pass to JC so he can throw it away again.

david


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe.....just maybe....this is what Kirk is supposed to do!!!!
> ...


works for every other team in the league ...you know simply passing the ball to their leading scorer

maybe skiles is an offensive super genius ,which explains his highly effective and innovative offense ...that is shooting under 40% in this game


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yesterday night, JC checked his rating and discussed with his agent the “statistics” and they decided it’s okay to get a short break (just for couple games) before another “show”
will be performed.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Craw is 0-2 from field 2 assist and 3 to's


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hou 41 

Bulls 37.

The refs have something against us. the brotherhood is after us and I don't think we're being paranoid about it.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

This is just a complete guess, but I figure if the ballhandler is purposely not passing the ball to the team's leading scorer for personal/selfish reasons, he would be persecuted for it. And any excuses having to do with Skiles not wanting Crawford don't fly, because if that's the case than he would most likely be telling Kirk to pass it to him MORE, so as he could work up his trade value. I guess it's just me, but I have a hard time believing the "Kirk doesn't like Jamal, therefore doesn't pass to him" theory that's been floating around the last couple months.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I think it's hilarious as hell that a couple pages ago, a certain few posters were complaining about Kirk not passing the ball to Jamal. Sure enough, a little bit later when Kirk goes out of the game, the offense stagnates and the Rockets go on a 10-0 run. And Jamal has more turnovers (3) than points (1).

Go figure.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I seriously blame Skiles for us not being up at halftime. For some stupid reason he took E-Rob out, sat JC too long, and it's ridiculous that our best scorer has only attempted 3 shots so far.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

half 

Kirk 13 pts 5 assists and 2 boards. 0 TO's

Craw - 1 pt 2 rebs 2 asts. 3 TO's

Eddy 8 pt good start but foul trouble. 

we are getting some late calls against us.

looks like AD has his stroke back.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

yes kirk should pass to JC every play so he can expand on his stat's. Lets see he played his usual awful D, was 0 for 3 and did have 3 TO two of which were just him throwing it away for no reason. If hinrich passed to jc more in the first half we would be down by 10 pts. I mean we all know what a great talent he is and has that great offensive game. He is shooting what 26% in the last 5 games and 30% for the year. I agree it is all skiles and hinrich fault. Poor JC every year it is someone elses fault. Jay williams, hinrich, skiles, paxson. 

david


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Craw might be the bulls leading scorer, but he takes so many shots and he is only shooting 39% from field and 31% from 3pt land. Until those %'s go up, I would rather have Hinrich shooting Jumpers, he is over 35% from 3pt land, and definitely not blount or davis. Just hope that Curry stays out of foul trouble in the second half if not, this game is over.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Sorry that is 36% in the last 5 games and 39% for the year.

david


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Hou 41
> 
> Bulls 37.
> ...


it certainly feels that way at times. Especially when your team gets less FTs at home.
But it probably has a lot to do with the state of your team, and the way it plays. Young, players not aggresive in general.
You sure don't get FTs from jumpshots

Were on the road. I don't believe in the evil cabal of referees theory in general, even though you can get on an individual crews bad side.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> yes kirk should pass to JC every play so he can expand on his stat's. Lets see he played his usual awful D, was 0 for 3 and did have 3 TO two of which were just him throwing it away for no reason. If hinrich passed to jc more in the first half we would be down by 10 pts. I mean we all know what a great talent he is and has that great offensive game. He is shooting what 26% in the last 5 games and 30% for the year. I agree it is all skiles and hinrich fault. Poor JC every year it is someone elses fault. Jay williams, hinrich, skiles, paxson.
> 
> david


mobley has all of 7 points on 2-6 shooting in 19 minutes ...is crawford's defense all that bad on him?

you've been saying how craworfd's man always lights him up ...but its not true just like it isn't now 

15 in a half is being killed 7 is average especially when the player in question avg. 15.4


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

no you are right JC is a great defensive player. Skiles and everyone else is dead wrong. Jc is much improved. I can not wait until feb 19th to send him someplace else. Funny how much he reminds me of rose. Cares more about how he looks than winning and 4 years int he nba and still can play a lick of D. I can name 25 SG better than him. There is a reason he left Michagan after one year, he forgot to go to class because he was to lazy. Same reason he can't play D, he is to lazy. But he does have great up side. Now if we could only get the NBA to decide games on upside instead of the score JC would be an allstar.


david


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll do play by play. 

Hou 41 Chi 38.

foul called on Francis(non shooting)

Crawford shoots 18 footer. MISS

francis shoots off a screen and hits 

Hinrich for 3 and misses Jackson with the reb. pass to mobley to Yao fadeaway misses. good defense JYD.

Hinrich backdoor floater blocked by Cato

Jackson shoots MISS. 

Eddy in the post. gets inside of Yao BASEline GOOD!. 

Hou 43 Bulls 40.

Jackson to Mobley shoots over Crawford and it's good

Curry post behind Cato. Cato good d forces bad shot on Curry. 

Ming pass to Jackson for 3. left corner and it's GOOD

Hou 48 Bulls 40.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We look pathetic offensively. JC is yet to get an easy shot off. Our coach can't draw one easy offensive play for him?


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

JC is yet to get an easy shot off. Our coach can't draw one easy offensive play for him? Yes tonigth we plame the coach. See last year it was jay williams who made JC play so bad. Or is the evil hinrich who won't pass to JC.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

wow- I just turned the game on...


Why is nobody scoring?

50-40 half-way through the 3rd!?


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

I really wish I could watch this game on TV. I want us to win so badly! At least it would be nice to be able to assign blame for a loss...

However, giusd, you sound really biased about something. What is it?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> no you are right JC is a great defensive player. Skiles and everyone else is dead wrong. Jc is much improved. I can not wait until feb 19th to send him someplace else. Funny how much he reminds me of rose. Cares more about how he looks than winning and 4 years int he nba and still can play a lick of D. I can name 25 SG better than him. There is a reason he left Michagan after one year, he forgot to go to class because he was to lazy. Same reason he can't play D, he is to lazy. But he does have great up side. Now if we could only get the NBA to decide games on upside instead of the score JC would be an allstar.
> 
> 
> david


i never said he was a great defender but you are saying he is getting destoyed out there and the guy he is guarding is shooting 33%.

you think pax is going to turn JC into paul pierce in a trade? ...if thats what you believe you are going to be disappointed , the bulls wont get a better than JC in a trade they will get a worse one because crawford can possibly leave whomever he is traded to in 2 months.No team will give anything of value for that situation add to that pax will try to saddle whomever with a big contract like JYD or erob . You better get used to seeing crawford because he will be a bull on feb. 20th 

and if you can name 25 2 guards better be my guess i'd like to see this list in which at least a pretty good portion will be pure fantasy


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Horrible coaching is hurting us in this one. E-Rob should've been put in LOOONG ago. And where is Tyson? AD is contributing NOTHING right now. Skiles brain ain't functioning properly tonight.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Crawford has been yanked 0-4 for the quarter and 0-7 for the game.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

WHY THE HELL IS JC/KH OUR DEBATE EVERY GAME!!??????


Is that the reason were losing EVERY GAME!?
]
Hell, it doesnt matter if we win! People still complain, Jesus...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

JYD to Jamal to Curry. Mobley deflects 3 on the shot clock 

Eddy to JYD shoots long jumper. MISS. Bulls rebound. bulls to inbound. Hinrich sets up. Curry with a long jumper. MISS

Mobley with a fadeaway. GOOD

JC good move off Mobley. MISS. 

Jackson for 3, bad shot out of bounds. 

Hinrich pass to AD. throws it away.

Framcos tp Jackson. back to Franchise to Ming. shoots GOOd.

Crawford shoots for 3. WAY off.

9-0 run Houston. 

Mobley to Jackson. miss.

EROb in for JC

Mobley steals. Francis drives to the basket. gets tripped up by Kirk. and a foul (more like JYD gave him a foul). 5 pts for Francis

Houston 54 Bulls Bulls 40. Fizer comes in the game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> We look pathetic offensively. JC is yet to get an easy shot off. Our coach can't draw one easy offensive play for him?


First you complain that Hinrich isn't passing the ball to Jamal. Now you're complaining about the offensive sets not getting Jamal open shots. If Hinrich initially passes the ball to Jamal and Jamal shoots, then the subsequent offensive set is ignored in favor of Jamal shooting, as sets usually don't consist of one pass and then a shot.

So which is it? Kirk's fault for not passing Jamal the ball, or the lack of offensive sets drawn up specifically for Jamal?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> We look pathetic offensively. JC is yet to get an easy shot off. Our coach can't draw one easy offensive play for him?


its up to players to play the game. By and large all you need to do is cover Jamal on the outside, he doesn't move much. He doesn't cut or circle the post. He just goes one on one. He doesn't follow his shots and he doesn't draw defenders to him because they know he's going to shoot a floater so he's not a huge threat to dish in the lane
I'm sure you can't change a players nature too much.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're well on course to set some offensive records in this 3rd qtr.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

JC benched again. I guess the 27 foot airball rubbed skiles the wrong way.

david


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

2 on 1 break for the Bulls....and Fizer...takes A JUMPSHOT! :upset:

That's y he doesn't play.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

AD fouls MING.

Ming shoots 2. Chandler back in. Ming hits both like a guard. smooth.

Hinrich sets up. pass to Blount pass to Fizer a lob and Fizer muscles one in.

Francis got stolen by Hinrich GOOD D.

pass to Fizer for a shot. and they miss a 3 on 1.

Jackson shoots a 3 as the shot clock expires. the shot clock didn't reset. officials reset for the rockets. 

3:47 left

Rockets 56 Bulls. 42.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> First you complain that Hinrich isn't passing the ball to Jamal. Now you're complaining about the offensive sets not getting Jamal open shots. If Hinrich initially passes the ball to Jamal and Jamal shoots, then the subsequent offensive set is ignored in favor of Jamal shooting, as sets usually don't consist of one pass and then a shot.
> ...


?????


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> 
> its up to players to play the game. By and large all you need to do is cover Jamal on the outside, he doesn't move much. He doesn't cut or circle the post. He just goes one on one. He doesn't follow his shots and he doesn't draw defenders to him because they know he's going to shoot a floater so he's not a huge threat to dish in the lane
> I'm sure you can't change a players nature too much.


Many young players don't move well without the ball. I think we can turn JC into a Rip hamilton.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Y doesn't E-Rob get more mins. again?? This guy never misses a shot! And is a hardworker on D. It just doesn't make sense to rot him on the bench.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Fizer posts up. bounce pass right side and he just throws it away.

Bulls with only 5 pts this quarter.

Francis shoots and misses but Hinrich gets called for a reach in. he will shoot 2.

Francis hits both

Rockets 58 Bulls 42

Erob to Tyson off a screen back to Erob. on the ugliest screen and roll. Erob steals and hits a jumper.

Rockets miss.

Fizer down super low. shoots a 20 footer. and misses.

Mobley miss. 

Erob on the outside and hits. MAN he needs the ball WAY more than Fizer. We are not using him at all.

Jackson miss. Erob gets the board to Tyson but he couldn't grab it out of bounds . Francis to Taylor. Taylor hits a shot.

Hinrich. to Curry. Curry posts up and hooks a shot. MISS

Francis inside to MING. Ming DUNKS it.

EROB hits a jumper again! HE NEEDS TO SHOOT MORE!!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm still really confused as to whether Jamal's continued inaccuracy from the field is due to Hinrich's refusing to pass to him or Skiles' lack of offensive sets for him.

ERob continues his hot streak.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ERob made this quarter a little less disgusting than it already is. 

Fizer should not even touch the ball. 

Skiles should realize erob has the hot hand and just give him some shots and run some plays for him. JC just doesn't have it tonight and Curry's early foul trouble threw him off rhythm.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

i think Erob is getting more minutes, and will get more and more, now that he is being more consistent, and more consistently healthy. All he needs to do is practice hard enough to get a start, and be consistent


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson knocks tha ball away. Hinrich runs the floor. baseline. pass to Erob 17 footer MISS.

Erob good D knocks the ball away.

forces an airball. 

Curry gets the ball downlow and spoon fouls him.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

its not too hard to see that when Curry shows up, all of the sudden the coach has a good game, and the team looks better. When Curry doesn't............


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I'm still really confused as to whether Jamal's continued inaccuracy from the field is due to Hinrich's refusing to pass to him or Skiles' lack of offensive sets for him.
> 
> ERob continues his hot streak.


]
a micture of both
]


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jackson to Talor. Griffin shoots a 12 footer. GOOD.

Curry inside and it's good.

Taylor outside misses.

Hinrich. penetrates inside to Tyson. Tyson gets tied up by Taylor.

misses nasty style on the first FT. it hit wide left.

drains the second. 

Francis. uses his leg to separate Hinrich. Hinrich gets called for a foul.

Francis pulls up. GOOD

Houston by 14 9:30 left. 

Erob off a screen. pass. Curry hookshot good.

Francis penetrates. erob falls down but Hinrich gets called. weird 

5 fouls on KH. ridiculous.

Skiles tries to talk with ref. ref walks away. Francis 1 and lane violation on Francis.

Erob to Curry and Griffin knocks the ball away. 

Houston 67 Bulls 54. slowly coming back.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I'm still really confused as to whether Jamal's continued inaccuracy from the field is due to Hinrich's refusing to pass to him or Skiles' lack of offensive sets for him.
> 
> ERob continues his hot streak.


It's obviously a combination of both. You try making a shot with your point guard not passing to you, and your coach sabatoging you from the bench...0-7...I'm suprised he's gotten up 7 shots.

Honestly though, who really cares anymore? We all know Kirk is the best Chicago Bull in the history of the game. We should knock over that statue of MJ flying through the air, and replace it with Kirk diving on the floor.

I feel bad for Kirk. All that hard work and the team doesn't play an ounce better. Must be frustrating to know your teams success is predicated on such hosers as JC and EC.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

actually, i agree that Skiles is trying to get himself fired and is sabataging his own players.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

JC makes his first shot of the DAY on a ridiculously tough shot. Bulls down 9. JVG call TO.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> actually, i agree that Skiles is trying to get himself fired and is sabataging his own players.


Wouldn't you if you had to coach the Bulls?

Thing is, I don't think Paxson really cares what Skiles does for at least a year or two. He can pretty much do whatever he wants at this point and Pax will let him because Pax has already decided that the players are the problem.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

futuristxen,

It was an honest question. In fact, it was a question based on previous inquiries within this thread.

Of course, the question was pushed away in lieu of hyperbole. As usual.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Curry strong rebound. 

Crawford to fizer. doubleteamed. Crawford to Curry. Curry inside foul called on Ming. Curry hits both

bulls within 7. 17 for Eddy

Jim Jackson in for Adrian Griffin. 

Mo taylor shoots. Miss

ming clears it to AD.

Steve Francis Fouls JC for 3!!!!

STEVIE gets techincal foul! 

JC misses technical shot.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

not a GREAT time for JC to miss


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It's a 4 point game!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

JC with 8 pts in a row. Its a 1 point game!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

JC to Jamal for an easy 2. BULLS HAVE THE [edit] LEAD!! OMG!!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

LET THE CRAWFORD CAHNTS BEGIN!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Crawford makes 3 FT's

Houston 67 Bulls 63. coulda been a 5 point play (if he made it +1 +1)

Jackson hits a long shot houston 69 Bulls 63

JC hits a 3!


AD clears.


JC baseline. shoots a FADEAWAY. [email protected]%$^%#

Ming. to Jackson. bad.

Eddy baseline. twisting SHOT GOOOD!! OMG. bulls bench GOING NUTSS!!!!!!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

wow Skiles is coaching better


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Damn, JC really showed up in a big way.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Great God Almighty....Crawford + Curry = Lead?

Who'da thunk it?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hot damn! Jamal pulling through in the clutch. Excellent job.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

jc is heating up! bulls regain the lead.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow-
]
]That was one of the nicest EC hooks I have ever seen


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

CRAWFORD FOR THREE!!!!!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ka-

BOOOM!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Eddy with his 5th straight 20 pt game. 

JC sticks another 3! Boy is he HOT!

Bulls can't get a FU*KING stop though. They've scored 3 straight baskets on Eddy. C'MON MAN!!

Tie game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

man Bulls with lead 70 to 69

bulls on a 16-2 run.

some woman spills water 

jackson spins to Yao. yao dunk

rockets by 1 

Fizer to Erob to Curry inside. GOOD. Erobs been setting Curry nice in the post.

Cato fallaway jumper. rockets back by 1

3:30 left.

Crawford shakes and bakes shoots a 3!! GOOD!!

Ming off the glass. GOOD

3:13 left WOW what a game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Curry:
21 points:yes: 
2 rebounds:heart:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Skiles is really coaching great right now!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

What an exciting game. Man oh man.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I can't believe Skiles drew a play for Fizer coming off a TO. He should know better.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Somebody need to ask Yao, what is his SS# !:yes:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

WHAT IN THE BLUE HELL WAS THAT


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Lets get a win here fellas. 

Craw and Curry carrying us down the stretch . . . that is encouraging.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

E-Rob double dribbles :upset: 

Only the Bulls can do this.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Fizer gets called for the offensive foul he hooks him around. why is he still in there? 

I was wrong about Crawford. someone has lit a fire under him.

all this without Hinrich.

Jackson to Yao. doubleteamed. Erob with the steals.

Erob can't dribble for reals... double dribble on the open court. costly TO as we would have scored..

mobley with a drive and it's good.

rockets by 2.

Crawford very high off the glass over yao but too strong. yao screened francis away from JC.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

If Houston gets up 6, were done, 
]
what a dumb shot


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Those two turnovers in a row just kill u mentally! U just can't do that in the nba.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

AD ties it up 90 seconds


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

2 and 1. Touch fouls :upset: 

Rookie mistake by Kirk. Take the guy OUT!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

who was that on? Davis or Hinrich?

Hinrich sure makes A LOT of fouls.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Rocjkets by 3.:sigh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

no time to complain KH.

KH sets up. Eddy curry tough shot AD cleans up nicely over ming.

Jackson to Yao. doubleteamed. Yao dumps to running play to Cato . GOOD. and 1 . and he hits it. foul was on AD.

Bulls 80 Chicago 77 1:24 left.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Unless we get a basket on our very next posession, we're not winning this game. We're the worst last min. team in the nba.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

foul was on AD cuz if it were on KH he'd be out.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

this is a BIG posession!!!!!
]


......Crawford.... fires AIR BALL we lose


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

AIRBALL by JC 

Bulls get a stop, E-Rob draws a foul. Gotta make BOTH!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 2 and 1. Touch fouls :upset:
> 
> Rookie mistake by Kirk. Take the guy OUT!


Foul was on AD. Veteran mistake -- take the guy OUT!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

We have a chance!
}
Not much of one..

but it is a chance nonetheless


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It's the rockets game to lose

bulls outscored 29-18

biggest comeback this year so far was only 10

tonight would be 16

Hinrich acroos. to JC back to KH. Crawford gets blocked by Cato.

Hinrich steals! 

Erob drives down the lane he gets a blocking foul. Erob for 2 shots. 

hits 1 misses 1

Ming fadeaway misses. Crawford takes it down. and the rockets take a timeout.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

E-Rob splits :upset: 

Yao misses.

Bulls ball. 20 secs left.

Timeout.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

JC will hit the big shot . . . I hope . . .


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Foul was on AD. Veteran mistake -- take the guy OUT!


Dude, i wasn't talking about taking Kirk out of the game for that play. I was talking about a HARD FOUL on that Rocket.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

only if we had rose for these moments!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

JC, KH, Erob, AD, Curry on the floor for the Bulls

Hinrich. Eddy curry hook no. AD with the putback YES!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

AD, HOW THE HELL
]

AMAZING


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Curry misses a jump hook, AD GETS A TIP IN!! OMG!! 

Tie game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, i wasn't talking about taking Kirk out of the game for that play. I was talking about a HARD FOUL on that Rocket.


Gotcha. My bad.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

HOO-RAY!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> only if we had rose for these moments!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## cwalkmanuel (Apr 24, 2003)

MAAAAAAAAN! I'm from houston and decided not to go to da game. im regreting it as we speak.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AD ties the game!! 

Houston will get the last shot.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Curry miss, Davis putback! TIE GAME!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

AD man wow. what a game. he makes up for not wrapping up Cato earlier.

tied 80. 12.1 secs left. 

mobley, mo taylor, francis, jim jackson, cato

jerome williams, eddy, KH, JC, AD


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cwalkmanuel</b>!
> MAAAAAAAAN! I'm from houston and decided not to go to da game. im regreting it as we speak.


youre lucky we didnt have rose he would of jayed a three and wed be up right now. I hate paxson!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Buzzer beater for Jackson


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

12 seconds to go

Houston inbounds

I'm scurred

Throw it into the Frabcgusem passes it to Moble, Jackson, hits to win!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

HEARTBREAKING.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo. ima slit my wrists now


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

On the bright side, I picked a loss for tonight


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

God hates us. Thats as tough a shot as u can hit on a buzzer beater. God just hates us. I feel like crying


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, time to hit the club.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Hell of a game. Very encouraging.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Da Bullsssss Skiles hits a clutch Jumper for the Rockets and beats his team:sigh:


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

Why dont we just look on the bright side, Eddy had another outstanding game! maybe this is his coming out time?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jerome didn't want to foul or get faked out and put his hands up over him too late...oh well. we just got beat.

no moral victory here. we prove we can come back but it's all for naught. we need to win. winning is the prescription for the effort they are putting in.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Too bad we didnt play like this from day 1.

:upset:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

or in the third quarter. 

:|


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

nice comeback. Kirk played a hell of a game. completely frustrated Francis to no-end. After playing like garbage for 3 quarters jamal did a good job shooting us back into the game. Eddy gets only 3 rebounds in the game? jeez-us.

well at least the road trip is finally over. we went 1-6 

Am i the only one thinking that there might be a deal made now that the bulls have 3 days off and are finished with their long road trip? Didnt we trade Rose and Co. right after our 1st west coach trip?


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCar Bullsfan</b>!
> Why dont we just look on the bright side, Eddy had another outstanding game! maybe this is his coming out time?


It wasn't outstanding since he only had 3 rebs.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> 
> 
> It wasn't outstanding since he only had 3 rebs.


In fairness to Curry, he spent most of the night on defense guarding Ming and Weatherspoon out on the perimeter. Not a lot of chances for boards from 15-18 feet out. Still, 3 boards is sub par no matter how you slice it.


----------

